# Argh! Again with the $300 steam shower light



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, I go through this every time we do a steam shower. I renew my search for an affordable steam shower light that is low profile and doesn't look like it belongs in the engine room of a cargo ship.

Is there just no such thing for under $300.00 ????

I want something like this

http://www.steamsaunabath.com//catalog/product_info.php/cPath/64_80/products_id/3783

or this

http://www.steamsaunabath.com//catalog/product_info.php/cPath/64_80/products_id/371

for maybe like $20.00 instead of $300.00

How can there not be more selection of these things?

Anybody who can hook me up with something that we can use that costs a bit less then $100.00 complete, I'll buy you a bottle of Jamesons, (you'll have to come out to Colorado to claim it though)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I feel your pain.

I'd really like to get one of these myself:










But I'm just too damn cheap to drop $400K, so if someone knows where I can buy one for, say $100K, I'll buy pizza a beer. But only in Des Moines.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Is there just no such thing for under $300.00 ????
> 
> I want something like this.....for maybe like $20.00 instead of $300.00
> 
> How can there not be more selection of these things?


Why do you care what it costs?
Many people want a nice pool....some cost 50k...some cost $99 at Toys R Us....you get what you can afford.
If these customers can't afford the $300 model, they get the engine room version.



Mike Finley said:


> Anybody who can hook me up with something that we can use that costs a bit less then $100.00 complete, I'll buy you a bottle of Jamesons, (you'll have to come out to Colorado to claim it though)



You have to stop drinking the HO's Kool Aid :laughing:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Do i win ? :thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

But they are giving you FREE shipping...:clap:




Mike Finley said:


> Okay, I go through this every time we do a steam shower. I renew my search for an affordable steam shower light that is low profile and doesn't look like it belongs in the engine room of a cargo ship.
> 
> Is there just no such thing for under $300.00 ????
> 
> ...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> ...........
> Anybody who can hook me up with something that we can use that costs a bit less then $100.00 complete, I'll buy you a bottle of Jamesons, (you'll have to come out to Colorado to claim it though)


I like the Jameson, but I'm tired
of paying $24 a bottle.
Anybody hook me up with a fifth
of Jameson for, say $5?

You'll have my eternal gratitude,
and I won't make you come to
Indy to claim it! :laughing::clap:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Celtic said:


> Why do you care what it costs?


If $300 is what they all cost, so be it. If it's not and there are alternatives available, is it okay for me to know about them and pass them on to our customers, or should our customers just pay more then they need to?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> If $300 is what they all cost, so be it. If it's not and there are alternatives available, is it okay for me to know about them and pass them on to our customers, or should our customers just pay more then they need to?


I got over that with my hot tub
customers a long time ago.
If they want a hole in the deck
into which one pours money,
I'll just help them pour it. :laughing:

My point is, these aren't things
they need, they are things
they want, so they need to pay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why do you care what it costs?
> 
> 
> Mike Finley said:
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
ARE YOU F'ING KIDDING ME?


You go through this "everytime"...and yet the gas station around the corner has gas for $2.30?

:blink:

Sure it's stupid to pay more....but if you're spinning your wheels searching for the elusive product ~ what's been saved? Your time is lost, I guess that's of no value to you.

Have you tried craigslist yet?
:shutup:


EDIT:
Your original reply to me STAYS in spite of your edit.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Celtic said:


> Sure it's stupid to pay more....but if you're spinning your wheels searching for the elusive product ~ what's been saved? Your time is lost, I guess that's of no value to you.
> 
> Have you tried craigslist yet?
> :shutup:
> ...


]Did you catch your wife screwing the neighbor or something?


And now it's a waste of time and spinning my wheels to ask a question here to see if there are products we don't know about?

I guess all service panels cost the same, all breakers cost the same and if you don't make your choice by highest price alone and nothing else you're an idiot? 

Wow.

I'm guessing that you never order a steak at a restaurant unless it's Ruth Chris? 

Never mind guys. I didn't know this would turn into I'm a dumbass contest over a simple question.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Mike, maybe if you wrote your thread a little different you might have got some serious answers ? :whistling


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If somebodies not smart enough to realize I'm being sarcastic in regard to wanting a $300 light for $20, screw em.

I also find it hilarious how it turns into if the customer can't afford it... or the customer is paying for it...

I guess I should buy drywall for $900 a sheet. The customers paying for it.

Next time you electricians give a bid to a GC quadruple it. Then tell the GC 

"What's the difference dude? You're not paying for it, the customer is."

You guys are making about as much sense as a football bat.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

No Mike, I think you missed the point.
If it's purpose made for a hot tub 
(or a steam shower, or sailboat, or....) 
it's gonna cost more than I think it should. 
I just gave up on bargain shopping 
for folks who are looking for extra stuff 
to spend their money on anyway.
That's all.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Shopping for a customer can be a pain in the ass.
But that's what mark ups are for.
"Bargain shopping" is a real pain and I have made a point to spend as little time as possible doing it. If I do it at all it's because it's nice to tell a good customer "I was able to save you some money here".


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I like the Jameson, but I'm tired
> of paying $24 a bottle.
> Anybody hook me up with a fifth
> of Jameson for, say $5?
> ...


For $5.00







The best I can do.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

neolitic said:


> No Mike, I think you missed the point.
> If it's purpose made for a hot tub
> (or a steam shower, or sailboat, or....)
> it's gonna cost more than I think it should.
> ...


I think you're confusing bargain shopping versus suprise that the avaliability of selection of a product is so small.

Searching online for steam shower lights leads to about 2 websites time after time and that's it. (and it's been this way for about 4 years now)

I'm shocked that this is all there is available. It seems there are only about 5-6 of these available at all. I would think the market would provide for many more than that.

I've been able to find vapor proof lights that are about $40.00 but they aren't very pretty. So you don't have to spend $300-$500 for one, I'm hoping with the vast knowledge of the various posters here that somebody would be able to point me in the direction of something in the middle.

If it can't be done, so be it. But I'm pretty sure it's not a crime to look around to see what's available.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's what you get for starting a pricing thread. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> I think you're confusing bargain shopping versus suprise that the avaliability of selection of a product is so small.
> 
> Searching online for steam shower lights leads to about 2 websites time after time and that's it. (and it's been this way for about 4 years now)
> 
> ...


 
If you can't find what you want, then you've already done the research for a product that obviosly does not exist, but appears to have a market.. 

Why not just go into business, manufacture and market $40 steam shower lights? Think of the millions you'll make.


----------



## HWCostruction (Oct 14, 2008)

*Here ya go pardner.*

Try these.....http://www.luciferlighting.com/domestic.aspx. http://www.thomaslighting.com/ http://www.thomaslighting.com/images/prodshots/TR136large.jpg http://www.thomaslighting.com/images/prodshots/dy6460large.jpg http://www.thomaslighting.com/images/prodshots/TSH16ICPlarge.jpg http://www.thomaslighting.com/images/prodshots/TSH12ICPlarge.jpg


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's what you get for starting a pricing thread. :laughing:


You have a point


----------

